# Oberon beautiful...how is it on protection?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone dropped their Oberon-covered Kindle? Does the clasp hold well? Do you use a screen protector in addition to the cover? 

My main worry with Oberon is that I wonder how much heavier it makes the Kindle, because the M-Edge looks so much lighter.  

It's so hard to choose, not having them in hand to compare! **sob**


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I've dropped my Kindle in the Oberon Designs cover and it didn't budge. No damage to the Kindle either. Dropped from armpit height.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The clasp is very secure and my Kindle is very firmly attached with the velcro.

I just weighed our two Kindles in their covers (Hokusai wave and Tree of Life) and they are 19.25 oz (1 lb 3 1/4 oz). I weighed the M-edge back in the day when I still had it and I think it was about 1 lb exactly (with the Kindle inside).

L


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had mine since Xmas.  I can't vouch for its ability to protect the Kindle, since I haven't dropped it yet, however I can say that the cover itself is bomber.  I fold it back to read, and you would never guess it-- there is no mark at all on the spine.  There are no exterior scratches or dings, or any marks at all in the leather.  The only sign of use can be seen in the inside felted piece which is now shouting that I have a cat.  It tends to pick up dust and cat hair etc.  I've used a lint remover with good results.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I've dropped my Kindle in the Oberon Designs cover and it didn't budge. No damage to the Kindle either. Dropped from armpit height.


Wow, Mona! You need to give that testimonial to the Oberon folks! I don't even want to know the magic words you said as it was heading down!

My tote bag toppled over and Eleanor the Kindle slid out, probably about a foot, in her Oberon. No damage to her, I skipped a couple of heartbeats.

Somewhere early in the Accessories board, we had weights and measure of various covers. I'll dig them out and post here.

From what I've read here, most people don't have the screen protectors since it's not a touchscreen and it is covered when in a tote/purse/backpack. Some felt it cut down on the clarity of the screen or created glare. I'm interested in our new affiliate InvisibleSHIELD's screensaver (20% discount to KBoard members) as glare is not supposed to be a problem with it. Here's a link to information about it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3489.msg75694.html#msg75694

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Dropped from armpit height.


You heart skipped a beat right?


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I've dropped my Kindle in the Oberon Designs cover and it didn't budge. No damage to the Kindle either. Dropped from armpit height.


Great to know!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've also dropped mine from about 2 1/2 feet when it fell off the armrest of the couch. It landed on its corner first and then on its back. No damage to the Kindle or cover *


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been wondering about the Oberon also. I know it has a piece of fabric over the screen but is there any padding in the cover? They look very hard and inflexible in the pictures but doesn't look like they are padded. I like the M-edge for this reason but the Oberon is so beautiful. Does anyone know if they discontinued the purple iris pattern they used to have? I was waiting to see if they would make a Kindle cover in this pattern but now can't find it anywhere on their site.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I've dropped mine from that high as well.  It bounced a couple of times on the concrete.  BOth the cover and kindle were safe without a scratch. =)

The inside flaps have a thin plastic piece.  It helps keep the cover stiff.  I take out the one behind where my kindle sits and added it to the front.  Giving the screen even more protection.  It still folds back like a dream.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you have to alter your cover to do this?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Did you have to alter your cover to do this?


*I did the same...you just remove the plastic insert from the back pocket and stick it into the front. I want the extra protection in the front since I usually carry my Kindle in my purse. Works like a charm 

I was one of the Betas though and had to trim the plastic a tad to have it fit perfectly.*


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the tip, I just ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2 I think I'll try this the extra protection for the screen sounds good to me.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an Oberon {Sky Dragon in red} and it isn't heavy at all. Well, it is heavier than the MEdge which I also have but not so much that I notice it a lot. It feels a lot sturdier than the MEdge one although I haven't dropped my Kindle yet so I can't tell you about protection.

Patricia


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> thanks for the tip, I just ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2 I think I'll try this the extra protection for the screen sounds good to me.


*Anytime. You'll just love the feel and smell of the cover ;-)*


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Great to hear the Oberon is so durable!   Especially since I just pre-ordered mine!  I am very happy with my choice and I'm pretty sure I won't regret it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> I've been wondering about the Oberon also. I know it has a piece of fabric over the screen but is there any padding in the cover? They look very hard and inflexible in the pictures but doesn't look like they are padded. I like the M-edge for this reason but the Oberon is so beautiful. Does anyone know if they discontinued the purple iris pattern they used to have? I was waiting to see if they would make a Kindle cover in this pattern but now can't find it anywhere on their site.


The Oberon has a pad, covered in wool, that protects the screen. My Ren Leather Executive M-Edge did not have a pad of any sort.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I've dropped  mine on carpet before from my study desk and I had no cover on there. Nothing happened to it though.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Kind said:


> I've dropped mine on carpet before from my study desk and I had no cover on there. Nothing happened to it though.


Nothing happend to the Kindle but, be honest something happend in your shorts right?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The Oberon has a pad, covered in wool, that protects the screen. My Ren Leather Executive M-Edge did not have a pad of any sort.


Prof, is that just a piece of fabric or actually a cushioned pad covered in fabric?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's what the inside of the K1 Oberon cover looks like:










I have the Sky Dragon:


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Here's what the inside of the K1 Oberon cover looks like:


It's beautiful but I can't tell if that piece of fabric is cushioned or padded and there is nothing on their website that tells me that. Just want to know before I shell out $75.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to duplicate the pictures.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Its not padded but the wool is thick.

Oh and btw after a few weeks the wool doesn't shed.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, thank you very much. Sounds like it might be a felted wool.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine sure feels like it is padded. I could be wrong about that but it feels like there is something under the wool. Maybe it is just a really thick piece of wool?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Mine sure feels like it is padded. I could be wrong about that but it feels like there is something under the wool. Maybe it is just a really thick piece of wool?


Yes, I just read on their website that it is wool felt as I mentioned earlier. That has a nice thick loft to it. Can't wait to get an answer from Oberon about making one of the patterns in another color. I really like the Creek Bed Maple in the same bluish green as world tree. I'm just not sure of the brown color, although I love my saddle colored M-edge. Does anyone have any pictures of their Creek Bed Maple in brown?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

DD said:


> It's beautiful but I can't tell if that piece of fabric is cushioned or padded and there is nothing on their website that tells me that. Just want to know before I shell out $75.


It's a thick piece of wool, no additional padding.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Nothing happend to the Kindle but, be honest something happend in your shorts right?


 No comment.


----------

